

An app for living healthier, really this time - brentlarue
http://blog.wellwith.me/introducing-wellwithme

======
smanuel
An integration with Jawbone's Up / Fitbit's One would help a lot.

~~~
brentlarue
That's a pretty good idea. We still have to validate if people want to do
something like this. So far, our beta testing has come back really positive.

